# dolby digital live / dts whats it for??



## stealth989 (Jul 2, 2020)

just a small question lol.... i been reading about dolby digital live / dts

is dolby digital live / dts for Movies and music only???? or it can be used for gaming too??

i just got sound blaster ae-5 and i noticed there a sound blaster ae-5 PLUS!............ that has dolby digital live / dts Support all the other specs are the same....

should i switch out for AE-5 Plus????   "i dont watch movies on my PC that much soo yea lol"


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2020)

Depends on the speaker system you are using if you're only using 2 or 2.1 speakers don't bother as both DDL and DTS and Dolby ATMOS are designed for surround sound 5.1 6.1 7.1 speakers and up configurations it helps to place certain sounds on certain speakers so as to give you the feeling of it happening as if you were there


----------



## stealth989 (Jul 2, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Depends on the speaker system you are using if you're only using 2 or 2.1 speakers don't bother as both DDL and DTS and Dolby ATMOS are designed for surround sound 5.1 6.1 7.1 speakers and up configurations it helps to place certain sounds on certain speakers so as to give you the feeling of it happening as if you were there


i have 5.1 logitech x 540 maybe i should change it to the AE-5 Plus??


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2020)

that's upto you if you think Dolby digital live or DTS or ATMOS will enhance your listening experience then go for the plus some games support DDL or DTS most don't because of licensing costs it wont really have much effect on music unless it has been encoded to do so mostly unlikely and as for movies or TV most of netflix and amazon prime content uses DDL


----------



## stealth989 (Jul 2, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> that's upto you if you think Dolby digital live or DTS or ATMOS will enhance your listening experience then go for the plus some games support DDL or DTS most don't because of licensing costs it wont really have much effect on music unless it has been encoded to do so mostly unlikely and as for movies or TV most of netflix and amazon prime content uses DDL


i mostly just play FPS games like Pubg and COD i like hearing footsteps hahaha will that help me hear it more clear?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2020)

not unless those games support DDL or DTS


----------



## stealth989 (Jul 2, 2020)

i dont think so not many games support it i just looked... well thanks for all the info!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2020)

Ontop of that. You'd need new speaker's as well because DTS and DDL is a digital signal and can only be passed through TOSlink, HDMI and DisplayPort. x540 only supports analogue connections. DTS is a movie thing that's why you don't see any games at all that support it. It's an audio codec

You need a speaker system that has digital decoder like an av receiver to use it. Some higher end of speaker Kits have one. DDL was More like less fancy version of bitstreaming except it's always on.


----------



## stealth989 (Jul 2, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ontop of that. You'd need new speaker's as well because DTS and DDL is a digital signal and can only be passed through TOSlink, HDMI and DisplayPort. x540 only supports analogue connections. DTS is a movie thing that's why you don't see any games at all that support it. It's an audio codec
> 
> You need a speaker system that has digital decoder like an av receiver to use it. Some higher end of speaker Kits have one. DDL was More like less fancy version of bitstreaming except it's always on.


wow thanks for the very nice info X-D then i wont bother getting the Ae-5 Plus since i only game


----------



## freeagent (Jul 2, 2020)

A good soundcard is nice to have. Especially if you can make use of it. But if you were going to use it in your home stereo setup.. I honestly wouldn't bother unless you were into it for the analogue sound. I have a sound card in my pc but we only use it for headphones, or maybe the desktop speakers occasionally. Movies and music go through the GPU into my AVR 98% of the time. But if I were using a stereo amp.. left/right then I would use the soundcard for sure. But to be fair, I haven't used a small speaker setup like that before. I use my GPU into my AVR these days.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 2, 2020)

DD and DTS is just a compression type of 5.1

The old saying is true. You can't make a silk purse out of a souse ear. If your source is 2.1 it does nothing for you.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ontop of that. You'd need new speaker's as well because DTS and DDL is a digital signal and can only be passed through TOSlink, HDMI and DisplayPort. x540 only supports analogue connections. DTS is a movie thing that's why you don't see any games at all that support it. It's an audio codec
> 
> You need a speaker system that has digital decoder like an av receiver to use it. Some higher end of speaker Kits have one. DDL was More like less fancy version of bitstreaming except it's always on.



That's not quite true TOSLink, HDMI and Display Port are all pass through where as the AE-5 Plus can process the DDL or DTS signals and output to analogue or TOSLink


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> That's not quite true TOSLink, HDMI and Display Port are all pass through where as the AE-5 Plus can process the DDL or DTS signals and output to analogue or TOSLink



I was unaware of this. I had an older XFi Titanium then a SB-Z and Dolby Digital Live always had to be output by TOSlink. Thats why its called Dolby Digital. If they can pass it through analogue then it isnt Dolby Digital anymore its just Dolby. The whole 'live' aspect about it was that it was keeping the connection alive constantly so there wasnt any pops or delays in the signal from latency or some speakers powering off during quite periods of a movie or when your system is idle.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 2, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> That's not quite true TOSLink, HDMI and Display Port are all pass through where as the AE-5 Plus can process the DDL or DTS signals and output to analogue or TOSLink


Are you saying that the AE5 has a DD/DTS _decoder_?
I know only the G7 to have that.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Are you saying that the AE5 has a DD/DTS _decoder_?
> I know only the G7 to have that.



the AE-5 plus AE-7 and AE-9 all have DDL and DTS support


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 2, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> the AE-5 plus AE-7 and AE-9 all have DDL and DTS support


Creative website only indicates encoding.


> *Hi-res PCI-e Gaming Sound Card and DAC with RGB Lighting, Dolby Digital Live, and DTS Encoding*


X-fi series also had a hardware DD decoder.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Are you saying that the AE5 has a DD/DTS _decoder_?
> I know only the G7 to have that.



Just to clarify. There is a bog standard AE-5 then there is a second card called the 'AE-5 PLUS'. Its the AE-5 PLUS that gets the DDL/DTS stuff because i dont know why. Back in the day you used to be able to install a DDL software package to enable it with older cards. Creative are just charging extra for the privileged of supporting DDL and maybe a few other meaningless features.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 2, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just to clarify. There is a bog standard AE-5 then there is a second card called the 'AE-5 PLUS'. Its the AE-5 PLUS that gets the DDL/DTS stuff because i dont know why. Back in the day you used to be able to install a DDL software package to enable it with older cards. Creative are just charging extra for the privileged of supporting DDL and maybe a few other meaningless features.


Creative website for ae-5 plus only indicates encoding.
X-fi series did also had a hardware DD decoder.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

Hello Everyone! Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included. -dolby audio -dolby digital plus -dolby pro logic II -dolby home theatre v4 -dolby digital live -dolby atmos / access -dts sound unbound -dts ultra -dts connect -dts ultrapc II -dts...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

